# Wild Turkey Schnitzel



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I like to brine and smoke the thick part of the breasts from the birds I've harvested. To make sure they smoke evenly, I always trim the thin part of the wild turkey breast and use it in separate dishes. My favorite dish for these pieces by far is Schnitzel. Simple and tasty. I also use the rib meat/tenders from the turkey for this. Nothing wrong with turning the whole breast into delicious fried Schnitzel goodness either if you so desire.

Recipe:
1-2 wild turkey breasts
Salt
Pepper 
2-3 large eggs
1 cup AP flour
1 cup breadcrumbs
1-2 lemons
Enough oil or melted butter to cover the bottom of a pan by about 1/2"(I prefer oil because the milk solids in the butter tend to get pretty scorched when pan frying for a prolonged period.)

Take the turkey breast and cut it width-wise into thick strips. If you're using the thin part of the breast or the tenders I often cut them into two or 3 smaller pieces. Make sure you cut the connective tissue out of the tenders that runs lengthwise. Place the pieces in a gallon freezer bag or cover with plastic wrap. Using a meat mallet, Louisville Slugger, or small bowling ball, pound the pieces until they are flat and uniform, maybe 1/2"-3/4" thick.

Lightly season the flattened pieces with salt and pepper.

Get 3 shallow dishes out. I like to use pie tins. Put the All-Purpose flour in the first one. In the second one crack the eggs into it and whisk them together. Pour the breadcrumbs in the 3rd dish.

Preheat the oil over medium heat.

Take the turkey pieces and douse them in flour, then in egg, and lastly in breadcrumbs, making sure to coat both sides. Taking care not to crowd the pan, place them one or 2 at a time in the pre-heated oil and cook until golden brown. Flip over and cook the other side. Remove from oil and place on paper towels.

Put the Schnitzel on a plate with a few slices of fresh lemon. Squeeze the lemon over the top of the Schnitzel and enjoy!

I like to serve the Schnitzel with homemade cheesy spaetzle and sautéed morels if I'm lucky enough to have morels on hand. Baked or mashed potatoes or potato salad would also be good side options.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

looks fantastic!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wow!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

German deliciousness!

How much would it cost to get you to share the cheesy spaetzle recipe?


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Cheesy Spaetzle:

Ingredients:

2C flour
4 large or 5 medium eggs, whisked together
1/3 cup milk 
2 tsp salt

4 Tbsp Butter
Salt and Pepper
1 cup or more(to your preference) good cheese. I use Emmantaler, but any Swiss is good. Also, I imagine any real cheese would ultimately go pretty well with it in a pinch.

Big ol' pot of water to boil the spaetzle.

Put the flour and in a large mixing bowl. Add the salt and mix with the flour. Make a well in the center of the flour. Slowly add the eggs and milk and whisk until smooth-ish. Dough will be really sticky. 

Get a big pot of water and bring it to a boil. Have a strainer in the sink, and a slotted spoon to remove the spaetzle.

I use a potato ricer to press the spaetzle into boiling water, but assuming most people don't have one, any strainer or colander with larger holes will work. Place the colander over the boiling pot of water. Take a chunk of the dough/batter, and put it on top of the strainer. Use the backside of the spatula to press the dough through the holes into the water. When the spaetzle floats(doesn't take long,) Remove from the water and place under cold running water in the strainer.

Heat 3/4 of the butter in a large pan over medium heat. Add the spaetzle into the pan and toss with butter. Add pepper and the remaining butter. Remove from heat and stir in the cheese.

Top with sauted mushrooms if you prefer/have any.

Goes great with just about anything.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks. I want to try this. My mom has a spaetzle press. My dad served his mission in Germany many moons ago. I grew up on spaetzle and brown gravy. Love that stuff!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Vanilla said:


> Thanks. I want to try this. My mom has a spaetzle press. My dad served his mission in Germany many moons ago. I grew up on spaetzle and brown gravy. Love that stuff!


Spaetzle press makes it super easy. It's great stuff. Some of the finest comfort food around.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

